
Rise in Poor Millennial Health Expected to Have Long-Term Economic Consequences - dpflan
https://curated.tncontentexchange.com/states/illinois/rise-in-poor-millennial-health-expected-to-have-severe-long/article_43428cc1-dfb4-56bd-a5c4-d7afb092c05b.html
======
aszantu
I am sad when i see them drink and eat garbage. The ammount of consumed sugar
seems insane once i got away from it. Small kids carry energy drinks or even
just cola. A lot of them are ruining their livers, their pancreas and thus the
rest of their body. What to eat when you cut the sugar, red meat... etc?
Bioavailability of nutrients is a big factor once you look into anti-
nutrients...

